# Tier 2 dependent Documents checklist



## gsree512 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi there,

My Husband is currently in UK on Tier 2 General visa from Sep 2012.Before that he was in UK on Tier 2 ICT visa from 2010 - Sep 2012.Applied a new application from India for tier 2 general.

According to the ukba website the supporting docs that a dependent needs to be provide are 
1. funds maintenance for tier 2 dependent.

So now as my husband has been in UK on Tier 2 ICT for more than 2 years and now on Tier 2 General , Still he needs to show 900 +600 for all the three months or
only 600 is sufficient.He has been given a A rated sponser letter for funds from the sponser company while he applied for Tier 2 General. So still he needs to prove 900 + 600 now.

Am now having below docs for proofs.

1.three months bank statements of my husband having 1400 every month.
2.Marriage certificate
3.my old biometrics( tier 2 ICT partner till 2013 apr)
4.my Passport
5.My husbands new Tier 2 General Visa page copy.( showing his new COS)
6.First last pages of his Passport.

As am doing this application out of UK. Are the above documents are sufficient or still I need to give any more documents.

Thanks,
Sree


----------

